# Μινωικός υπολογιστής;



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2012)

Ο τίτλος, στο σημερινό περσινό άρθρο του «Βήματος», συνοδεύεται από θαυμαστικό. Άρχισα να το διαβάζω από περιέργεια («μα τι έγινε, έβαλαν πρωθύστερα το πρωταπριλιάτικο;») και με κράτησε σφιχτά μέχρι το τέλος.







Το άρθρο ξεκινάει εντυπωσιακά: 

Ο ερευνητής δρ Μηνάς Τσικριτσής ανέσυρε από τα αρχεία του Μουσείου Ηρακλείου ένα εύρημα που αλλάζει τη γνώση μας για τον μινωικό πολιτισμό: το πρώτο ηλιακό ρολόι και αναλογικό υπολογιστή γεωγραφικού πλάτους και εκλείψεων, που προηγείται του μηχανισμού των Αντικυθήρων κατά 1.400 χρόνια. Είναι διαστάσεων πυξίδας, αλλά έχει και «γιγάντιο αδελφό»: το πασίγνωστο Στόουνχεντζ!​
αλλά συνεχίζει με πραγματικά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία. Διαβάστε το, αλλά όπως λέει και ο ερευνητής σε κάποια απάντησή του:

Δεν είναι όμως λογικό ένας πολιτισμός που είχε αναπτύξει το θαλάσσιο εμπόριο από το 2800 π.Χ. έως το 1200 π.Χ. να μην είχε αναπτύξει αντίστοιχη επιστήμη και για τις ανάγκες του. Θα έπρεπε, εκτός των άλλων, να είχε αναπτύξει τα μαθηματικά και την αστρονομία.​
Δεν μπορώ καν να υπολογίσω πόσες φορές έχω σκεφτεί πόσα πραγματικά λίγα γνωρίζουμε για αιώνες και αιώνες ανθρώπινης ζωής και εξέλιξης και πόσο αλαζονικό είναι ίσως εκ μέρους μας να θεωρούμε ότι μόνο εμείς, σήμερα, έχουμε την ικανότητα να σκεφτόμαστε με ευφυΐα και να δίνουμε έξυπνες απαντήσεις όχι μόνο σε θεολογικά και ηθικά, αλλά και πρακτικά προβλήματα.

Συμπληρώνω ότι εδώ: http://www.tovima.gr/files/1/2011/rootfiles/minogiakentro.JPG θα βρείτε στην πρωτότυπη έκδοσή την εικόνα που επισύναψα πιο πάνω. Η εικόνα μεγαλώνει για να εξετάσετε τις λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## sarant (Apr 3, 2012)

Εγώ γιατί βλέπω ότι είναι περσινό το άρθρο; (28.03.2011)

Και γιατί ο Τσικριτσής χτυπάει κάθε χρόνο κοντά στην Πρωταπριλιά; (Φέτος είχε στις 31.3 άρθρο για τους Μυκηναίους στην Αμερική).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2012)

Γιατί είναι περσινό.:blush: Δεν το πρόσεξα...  Από το άρθρο με τους Μυκηναίους έφτασα εκεί... (Κι εμένα με προβλημάτισε χρονικά η δημοσίευση, αλλά είδα ότι αναφερόταν σε εκδήλωση Φεβρουαρίου...)


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2012)

Οι θεωρίες του Μηνά Τσικριτσή για τα συστήματα Γραμμικής Γραφής βρίσκονται, να το πω κομψά, σε μεγάλη απόσταση από την επικρατούσα άποψη.
Αυτό με κάνει καχύποπτο σε ό,τι άλλο λέει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2012)

Η καχυποψία μου είναι επίσης δεδομένη. Γι' αυτό και έβαλα το ερωτηματικό στον τίτλο. Από την άλλη, είχα πάντα τον προβληματισμό για τις τεχνικές λύσεις με τις οποίες πορεύονταν επί αιώνες τόσο πνευματικά προηγμένοι πολιτισμοί.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 3, 2012)

Το μείζον σε περιπτώσεις σαν του Τσικριτσή δεν είναι τι λένε οι ίδιοι, αλλά ποιοι τους δίνουν Βήμα (pun intended) να τα πουν. Και την κατά Τσικριτσή αποκρυπτογράφηση του δίσκου της Φαιστού από άρθρο του Καφαντάρη την έμαθα. Ο συγκεκριμένος δημοσιογράφος συμμετέχει και σε εκπομπές του Χαρδαβέλλα, ασχολείται με chemtrails και κλιματικά όπλα, και άλλα τέτοια συναρπαστικά. Επειδή έχω γνωρίσει δημοσιογράφο σε μεγάλο κανάλι (όχι τον συγκεκριμένο, άλλη) με έντονες πεποιθήσεις -πώς να το θέσω κομψά όπως ο Earion;- που αφίστανται των δεδομένων της ελληνικής ιστορίας, αναρωτιέμαι πάντοτε: αρχισυντάκτες σε μεγάλες εφημερίδας όπως το Βήμα δεν υπάρχουν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2012)

Πάω να βράσω ρεβίθια να γεμίσω τα παπούτσια μου πριν ανέβω στον Άγιο...


----------



## pidyo (Apr 3, 2012)

Γιατί κοκκινίζεις Δόκτορα, δεν φταις εσύ για όσα δεν κάνουν τα Βήματα, οι Ελευθεροτυπίες και οι Καθημερινές.

Δείτε και αυτήν τη μαρτυρία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2012)

_Ex ungue leonem._

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?433-Σύγχρονοι-μύθοι&p=137777&viewfull=1#post137777


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Γιατί κοκκινίζεις Δόκτορα, δεν φταις εσύ για όσα δεν κάνουν τα Βήματα, οι Ελευθεροτυπίες και οι Καθημερινές.



Επειδή...


drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν μπορώ καν να υπολογίσω πόσες φορές έχω σκεφτεί πόσα πραγματικά λίγα γνωρίζουμε για αιώνες και αιώνες ανθρώπινης ζωής και εξέλιξης και πόσο αλαζονικό είναι ίσως εκ μέρους μας να θεωρούμε ότι μόνο εμείς, σήμερα, έχουμε την ικανότητα να σκεφτόμαστε με ευφυΐα και να δίνουμε έξυπνες απαντήσεις όχι μόνο σε θεολογικά και ηθικά, αλλά και πρακτικά προβλήματα.



οπότε, μπορεί και να τσιμπήσω πιο εύκολα.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 3, 2012)

Μα αυτά που γράφεις σωστά είναι. Συχνά προκύπτουν νέες θεωρίες και νέα ευρήματα που αλλάζουν ριζικά τις γνώσεις μας για παλαιότερους πολιτισμούς. Τίποτε δεν αποκλείει κάποιος μελλοντικός Τσικριτσής να προτείνει μια θεωρία που να αλλάζει όλα τα δεδομένα για τον μινωικό πολιτισμό (όπως το εύρημα των Αντικυθήρων άλλαξε πολλά δεδομένα στις γνώσεις μας για την αρχαία αστρονομία και η δουλειά των Τσάντγουικ και Βέντρις τα δεδομένα στις γνώσεις μας για τους Μυκηναίους). Απλώς κάθε θεωρία που αλλάζει το Paradigm (δεν μου αρέσει το Παράδειγμα, όπως έχω ξαναπεί) πρέπει να υπόκειται στη βάσανο του peer review. Και μέχρι να γίνει αυτό, περιμένω από τον κάθε δημοσιογράφο να μην αναπαράγει άκριτα τις θεωρίες του κάθε «ερευνητή» αλλά να ζητάει και μια δεύτερη γνώμη, βρε αδερφέ, όπως υποτίθεται πως κάνουν όλοι οι σωστοί δημοσιογράφοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 3, 2012)

Ο μηχανισμός των Αντικυθήρων*, βασιζόταν σε αναλυτικούς αστρονομικούς πίνακες της εποχής. Τα δεδομένα αυτά είχαν συγκεντρωθεί από αιώνες παρατηρήσεων, που ακολούθησαν την μινωική εποχή. Το ευφυές του μηχανισμού των Αντικυθήρων ήταν στην διάταξη των γραναζιών, που καθόριζαν την απάντηση με βάση την δοθείσα ημερομηνία. Η πολυπλοκότητα του μηχανισμού απάντησης είναι το θαυμαστό, όχι η ικανότητα να δώσει απάντηση.


* που κακώς λέγεται υπολογιστής, αλλιώς υπολογιστής είναι και το ρολόι μου


----------

